# Rut



## NIGHT MAGIC (Jun 13, 2011)

Do you think this weather is going to slow down the rut


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

No, the weather is not the primary factor in rut timing


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

The weather will make it tough to hunt. The heat last week would make them more nocturnal and the rain this week will be a pain for hunters, but they still got that urge!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2012)

I think the first weekend of November is going to be outstanding...good conditions following the hurricane!!!!! Game on!


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

As I understand and believe the amount of daylight hours is the number one cause for determing when the does come into heat. What I have been told by ODNR deer control officers is that is usually about Nov. 20th for the peak of rut. That said, I prefer to hunt pre-rut before the bucks are on does and when I think they travel the most during daylight. My plan is to hunt the week starting the 6th through 14th.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

The 20th seems late for the rut peak to me. But rut peak and hunting peak are not necessarily the same. I prefer to hunt the seek and chase phase.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Birddog37 said:


> I think the first weekend of November is going to be outstanding...good conditions following the hurricane!!!!! Game on!


Yep, that has the potential to be the perfect storm for bow hunters!


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm off work next Friday the 2nd and the following Thurs/Friday.

Hoping to see some bucks cruising...


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

We've had alot of bucks move onto the property and scrapes and rubs popping up everywhere. Too lazy to post pics but look my page for some recent pics.https://www.facebook.com/pages/Siman-Brothers-Outdoors/274260275951465?fref=ts


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

See the latest Field an Stream magazine . Down here sw Ohio I think things are going to be in full swing. Have seen alot of activity and also seeing alot of road kills a big buck yesterday. Off 11/2- 11/7 guess were I will be then back out the 10th an 11th take another guess were I will be. The more you are out the better even if its only for an hour, cant get em if you dont go out.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Yeah, they are going pretty good right now. The monster eight I was after came within 70 yards saturday night pushing does around a cut corn field but then he pushed them to the road and got hit by a car. It was horrible to watch it all take place from my treestand.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

black swamp said:


> See the latest Field an Stream magazine . Down here sw Ohio I think things are going to be in full swing. Have seen alot of activity and also seeing alot of road kills
> a big buck yesterday. Off 11/2- 11/7 guess were I will be then back out the 10th an 11th take another guess were I will be. The more you are out the better even if its only for an hour, cant get em if you dont go out.





AEFISHING said:


> Yeah, they are going pretty good right now. The monster eight I was after came within 70 yards saturday night pushing does around a cut corn field but then he pushed them to the road and got hit by a car. It was horrible to watch it all take place from my treestand.


At least you guys are seeing something. My brother in law and I went down to his place in SE Ohio, just north of Marietta from 10/24 to 10/28, and we saw *no* evidence of rut activity! First we had the heat, then, we had the rain, and it was miserable to hunt in either way. 

My brother in law started getting concerned on the drive down. When deer are really moving, the stretch of I-77 from just south of New Philadelphia, to Marietta, is basically a long, skinny, deer graveyard! He told about a time when he and his son were going down to hunt and they counted over 60 carcasses! We saw 3! Oh well. We're going back down from 11/7 to 11/11. Hopefully conditions will be better then.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

i hunt SE ohio im off friday till the next sunday the first full week of nov im hoping its still kickin good.


----------

